# My babies...



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)

My three sons!!:anim_lol: Hoping to add two more in the next few years as long as the funds are in place to do so!![video]


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Damn fine looking Colt's you have there. More people should own one. Here's mine.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice......JJ


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)

A series 70 Repro in stainless is on my short list!! I have original series 70 grips in top shape to put on one. I love your series 70 for sure. I have a Kimber and soon to own a Remington R1 stainless. You just can not beat the feel of the original maker though.:mrgreen:


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks again. I always like forums that ppl post pics on!!


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

I have the twin bother of the 1911 Gov. mine has gone thru a rough live though. :smt022


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a MKIV .45 ACP, I have had it for 35 years.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Like your Colt revolver best OP. Very nice.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

nice children


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

I have the twin of your government, mine is not in such good shape though.


----------

